# No show



## taberock (Nov 8, 2015)

What happens when pax is a no show


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

Call them. If they do not make it to your car in 5 minutes, hit cancel ride. If you wait 5 minutes and make a phone call, there should be a screen that gives you the option to charge passenger for no show, or not to charge, which is up to your discretion (and it won't affect your acceptance rating).

I charge every time.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

You can also text them. I thought the time limit used to be only 3 minutes, but it does seem to be 5 minutes now.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

When you call, it has to be from the app and a text does not fulfill your obligation to contact the pax before canceling for a $5 no show fee.
I text every passenger to let them know I'm rolling. If I call from the car bluetooth memory that call is not recognized by Lyft for the cancel fee.
You have to call from the drop down arrow, roll your eyes at the "is this call necessary" popup, and let it ring at least once. After 5 minutes from "arrived" you can cancel and charge.

Nice thing about Lyft, if pax has destination entered, you can see it and determine whether a wait is worth the fare. For short rides, I'd rather park between two other cars, turn the lights off, and hope I can "hide" for 5 minutes and get $5 instead of 20% of $4.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

It appears that Lyft is a little inconsistent about the no show fee. From a passenger info page:
https://www.lyft.com/help/article/1651102
---
You're charged a $5 ($10 in New York and Boston) fee for a no-show if it meets the following criteria:
*Regular or Plus ride:*


The driver arrives to pick you up.
The driver waits at least 5 minutes.
The driver attempts to contact you via phone or through text message.
And from a Lyft driver info page:
https://www.lyft.com/drive/help/article/1360881
---








No-show fees apply if the driver cancels, and the following criteria are met:


You've tapped to arrive at the pickup location.
You've waited at least 5 minutes.
You've been in contact with the passenger (you've called them or they've called you).
You cancel the ride, and select 'Passenger isn't here.'

The difference being whether you can just text them or not.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

I have the Lyft number on speed dial on my car dashboard, calls through Bluetooth from the car do no count. You have to call by drop down upper right arrow, call passenger, "yes it's necessary", then let it ring at least once.

Any other method of contact will not count.


----------



## Idunno (Nov 1, 2015)

Is Lyft still charging for no shows? 

I arrived, waited 5 minutes then called and no charge for them.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

I get cancelation fees without calling & just texting & I don't do it from the app, just go to my texting app & use the saved number. YMMV

The cancelation fees show up in your daily summary the next day, they don't show in-app while you're driving.


----------



## Idunno (Nov 1, 2015)

I guess I've been doing it wrong this entire time. I though we don't tap "arrive" until pax have entered the vehicle and then the meter starts running. 

Instead people tap arrive then cancel as no show in 5 minutes , correct, and they can't rate you or can they rate you?


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

For Lyft, you set arrive upon arrival; you are indicating YOUR arrival, not the passengers.

My typical Lyft arrival/cancel goes like this:

Arrive at designated pickup location.
Tap Arrived.
Wait 90-120 seconds.
Call passenger (one attempt only).
Wait until a full 5 minutes has passed.
Cancel ride with "Passenger no show".


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Uber doesn't pay a cancel fee in some markets. I "arrive" and start immediately to get the pax moving faster. It's only 20c a minute, but it works. 
Lyft pays $5 for 5 minutes so I wait for Lyft passengers.


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

Lol I hit arrive 20 seconds before I get to the location.


----------



## Whiteorchids (Oct 7, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> When you call, it has to be from the app and a text does not fulfill your obligation to contact the pax before canceling for a $5 no show fee.
> I text every passenger to let them know I'm rolling. If I call from the car bluetooth memory that call is not recognized by Lyft for the cancel fee.
> You have to call from the drop down arrow, roll your eyes at the "is this call necessary" popup, and let it ring at least once. After 5 minutes from "arrived" you can cancel and charge.
> 
> Nice thing about Lyft, if pax has destination entered, you can see it and determine whether a wait is worth the fare. For short rides, I'd rather park between two other cars, turn the lights off, and hope I can "hide" for 5 minutes and get $5 instead of 20% of $4.


I got approved for Lyft but haven't driven for them yet. So do you wait five minutes then call or call then wait five minutes? Also what If they say they will be down in 10 min do you wait or cancel?


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

See their destination. If it's a big far one, i suppose it can net you more money, so stay the 10 minutes, or if you're doing the 1 ride guarantee, it doesn't matter. If it's a short trip, cancel on them after 5 minutes and collect your $5.

That's what I would do. Others here will suggest you cancel every time and collect $5.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

The good thing about Lyft is upon arrival two things happen:
1. You can see the distance you're going to take this rider if they have provided it.
2. The clock starts ticking after a minute, automatically.

If it's a short distance, and they aren't ready to roll upon your arrival, you make more money on the cancel because you pay no commission on that $5.
I usually call as the five minute window approaches... just after 4 minutes. "I'll be right down" means nothing. Cancel at 5 minutes and one second and stay put. They'll ping again, you're the closest to them, and you have just given yourself a $5 tip and whatever the fare is.

Passengers that think it's OK to make me sit and wait are punished that way. I'm really annoyed at that behavior... when they requested a ride they knew how long it would take me to get there. Thinking that I'm happy to sit and wait while I could be driving another passenger is just plain rude and inconsiderate. So I am just as inconsiderate of their credit card expenses.

If they complain about the cancel charge, I tell them to make it up to themselves by not giving me a tip. If I get attitude - you know the look - "I wasn't gonna tip you anyway", then one star them upon destination and you'll ever see them again. Who needs a rude inconsiderate passenger pinging you up again?


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

Diesel that has bit me in the behind. Picking up the same person you cancelled on even if it's their fault will lead to them giving you a bad rating. It's their way of punishing us for their own shortcomings.

Some twisted entitled rule they have that the world must revolve around them.

I turn off the app after I cancel to get away from them.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

I have told some of my pax that the app automatically cancels if I don't start driving within several minutes of confirming arrival


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Every time I cancel on a rider and get pinged by them again, they apologize to me. Might be the more polite type of Midwesterner here than you have in Chicago BaitNSwitch - sort of like Canadians, you bump into them and they apologize to you.

I rarely get that over entitled snot that is angry at ME for only waiting 5 minutes, usually the rare times I accept an Uber passenger in my car. (once a month to keep my "partner" app active)

And yeah, grayspinner is absolutely correct, blame Uber for the cancel. "I don't know.... I was sitting here and it went blank... I thought YOU canceled!!"


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

I was summoned by the Lyft app to pick up a guy who was 5.2 miles away today. (Just my 5th passenger. I'm fairly new.) He said that drivers fail to show up and get him on a regular basis. I was the farthest one away. The closer driver never showed, even though he accepted the request. Since this guy takes a regular 2.1 mile trip ($3.62 fare) several times a week with Lyft, is it possible that drivers see how short the trip is, and just don't bother arriving? Is there a way to see how far the passenger wants to go either when we get the pickup request, or after we've accepted the pickup request? It's weird that this particular guy is snubbed so frequently.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

They may just remember him.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

grayspinner said:


> They may just remember him.


You're probably right, grayspinner. He was a nice guy in his upper 20's, but to be honest, I'm not keen on getting his request again either. Almost 5 miles in suburban traffic to pick him up and drive him 2 miles for 80% of $3.62, isn't something to look forward to!

Edit to Add: I just scanned over this thread again and realized that I need to start pressing the "arrived" button when I pull up to the pickup location. I've been doing it when the passenger "arrives" inside the car. Thanks everyone!


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

I have a bunch of "regulars". Some of them I'm happy to see ping me, some of them - well, I know where they're going and I know they don't tip. Sometimes I just don't want to deal with certain people. If I have a few cancellations "in the bank" I'll let the timer run out on them. They won't know I was closest to them... they'll just know that it's taking a little while to find a driver. 

Your guy seems like a pain in the keyster. He knows he's only going two miles, he doesn't mind dragging you five miles out of your way to take him those two miles. Hit him with 3 stars and you'll never get pinged by him again. 

I once drove 7 miles to pick up healthy young lady on a beautiful sunny 75 f. day. Drove her 1/4 mile to the corner gas station, she bought a bottle of Gatorade, and then I drove her back to her apartment. A half mile total.

1 star.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> 3 stars and you'll never get pinged by him again


 In the process of being approved for Lyft here, so if you rate them 3-stars or lower on Lyft you can't get pings from them again?


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> In the process of being approved for Lyft here, so if you rate them 3-stars or lower on Lyft you can't get pings from them again?


 Correct -

Works for the pax as well, if they don't like you and give you 3 or fewer stars, you'll never be matched up again.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> Correct -
> 
> Works for the pax as well, if they don't like you and give you 3 or fewer stars, you'll never be matched up again.


Good thing everyone likes me ayy  ok maybe not lol that's funny though. They're like nah this dude is annoying, 3 stars goodbye. Interesting how that works.


----------



## cin90 (Nov 12, 2015)

Oc_DriverX said:


> It appears that Lyft is a little inconsistent about the no show fee. From a passenger info page:
> https://www.lyft.com/help/article/1651102
> ---
> You're charged a $5 ($10 in New York and Boston) fee for a no-show if it meets the following criteria:
> ...


Very much so. In addition, my app (android) has no option to state why I am canceling the ride


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

It is my understanding that at least once upon a time, a text sufficed to meet the criteria of an attempt to contact the pax before cancelling.

When I'm fed up, and have decided to charge the pax $5 instead of taking the fare, I can "test" the system by canceling. If I get a window that says: (from memory) "Your acceptance rate will drop and the passenger will not be charged" then it hasn't been 5 minutes yet. 

I'll wait a little, and try again. If I know it's been 5 minutes, then the system hasn't recognized my attempt to contact - usually because I used the car bluetooth to make the call. Then I drop down, > contact passenger, > yes, it is necessary > let it ring once. 

Then go back to cancel, and it should say: (from memory) "Passenger will be charged and your acceptance rate will not change" Then you finish the cancel process. 

iOS - I have no idea how Androids react to an attempt to cancel.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

I have a droid. It works the same except that I found texting sufficient.


----------

